# Interesting MBTI test



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Watchword Technique of Jungian Self-Analysis Online Completion

I happen to run into this recently. Have yet to take a personality test like it, it's approach is fairly unique in my opinion. I'm not sure how accurate the test is, but I think it's an interesting take regardless. 
Despite the supposed randomness, my results ended up being INTP


----------



## wormy (Feb 14, 2013)

O_o said:


> Watchword Technique of Jungian Self-Analysis Online Completion
> 
> I happen to run into this recently. Have yet to take a personality test like it, it's approach is fairly unique in my opinion. I'm not sure how accurate the test is, but I think it's an interesting take regardless.
> Despite the supposed randomness, my results ended up being INTP


Very cool test! It's a neat concept. Maybe if you took the test several times over the course of a month or so, you could get an accurate reading.

I got ESTJ. Which is funny because I normally test as an INFP.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

This is such a cool test. It typed me correctly too.


----------



## 11thNight (Sep 2, 2012)

lol I hope this is not accurate because that would mean:

my Station (inner/outer balance) is sniper
my Guide (inner progression) is poison
my Soul (inwardness) is assassination
my Shadow (inner regression) is sari
and my Destiny (final resolution) is blackout--hmm.. I wonder what that could symbolize?

and oh, I'm an ESFP


----------



## moonlight_echo (May 15, 2011)

HMm...

Result: INTP.


----------



## VIIZZY (Mar 22, 2014)

It suggested I was an ENTP but I'm definitely an introvert. The only type I border on is INTJ. 

On another note, looking at the dynamics in the 'soul' spot I put lack. Lack of soul, good job me good job.


----------



## Kathy Kane (Dec 3, 2013)

I enjoyed this test. The end words and their meanings were pretty cool. It typed me correctly, which was a bonus.


----------



## Zone (Mar 1, 2014)

*sigh* I scored as INFP, as usual. It was to be expected :/ I suppose that means this test did a decent job in this instance, when considering how it relates to my other results.


----------



## lunai (Feb 22, 2014)

I got INTP 
haha..
"Your SOUL = Lost"
I am just a poor lost soul!


----------



## Faunae (Mar 14, 2014)

It typed me as an ENFJ, which I've never been typed as before, but I do often end up taking on very ENFJ-ish roles. Pretty cool test, I liked taking it~


----------



## Seaside (Mar 13, 2014)

Cool test! I took it twice the first time I choose the first words based on whatever first popped into my head even if it was something I disliked or had no real thoughts on. I got ISFP that time. 
The second time I choose words I really like, and I got INFP.


----------



## Champagne Wishes (Aug 1, 2013)

This was a great test. I got ENTJ and I've suspected that I was probably an xNTJ. The word- personality analysis was surprisingly spot on. I made my husband take the test though and he for some reason came up with the word hell to connect two other sets of words twice. So hell wound up being both his persona and his destiny. We laughed a good while about that.

He got INFP, by the way. Though he is more extraverted than most people I know, we've figured he was ENFP or ENFJ.


----------



## Ikari_T (Apr 10, 2012)

I got INFJ. I took this test when I'm sleepy. Maybe I should do this again when I'm wide awake.


----------



## Antiloop (Feb 10, 2014)

I got ENTP, which is my shadow. Interesting.

The dynamics and level was like 50% correct on some associations. I wrote 'goal' in the middle, and so my DESTINY and important goal or ideal situation is 'goal'. That's fitting I guess.


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

Bizarre. Apparently, I'm an ESFJ... I did like the fact it decided my "persona" was "composure". My "shadow" being "ground", however, made no sense; my "destiny" is apparently "glass".


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I got ESTP Proactive, Competitive, Spontaneous, Good judgement
82% Extraverted 64% Sensing 82% Thinking 81% Perceiving 
The last word was Find. Um... okay.


----------



## Boheme (Mar 24, 2014)

Fun test! I got INFP, which is what I get on almost every test so I should probably accept it.


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

INTJ what a joy! ^^


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

LOL I got ESFP, that's a new one. Extravert (64%) Sensing (55%) Feeling (55%) Perceiving (64%)

With the first row of 8 words I choose 8 words that all rhymed with each other, no interest in semantics LOL.

Then on the second row I wrote "amazing" and all the characteristics that someone who says they're amazing might have.

Middle word: Peace (Important goal or ideal situation, interesting)

EDIT: Did it again, yaaaay. ESTP: Extravert (84%), Sensing (55%), Thinking (64%), Perceiving (55%)

Third time I got ESTJ, why do I keep being told I am a sensor


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

I got ENFP… and had quite a few very depressing words.


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

ENFP.
My soul is UNKNOWN
My persona is Ultraterrestrial.

HAHAHA.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

I really liked the test, especially part about Guide, Soul, Shadow etc. It's interesting how the words make connections and seem to have symbolic meaning in relation to each principle.
my Guide (principle of INNER PROGRESSION in your personality or situation) = creativity
my Soul (principle of INWARDNESS in your personality or situation) = mind
my Dwarf (principle of REGRESSION in your personality or situation) = worry
my Battle (principle of PROGRESSIVE-REGRESSIVE TENSION in your personality or situation) = personal

It said I'm ISFP, don't think it's accurate though. I'll try to take it again later in a more relaxed state, as it was written at the beginning of the test.


----------



## tech_hunter (Jan 13, 2014)

That was a very odd test....it typed me ENTP, which is not too suprising, as I'm INTP and currently actively working on being more social.

My words were completely random, literally the first thing that popped into my mind, I wrote down.

My Giant: Disconnect
Dwarf: Happiness
Soul: Growth
Persona: Opposite
Guide: Meditate
Imago: Politics
Shadow: Knowledge
Spectre: Create
Station: Atrophy
Battle: Negativity
Destiny: Death.....that's logical!

Negativity and atrophy of my creative side are the oppositions that I am dealing with right now. I am actively trying to grow in knowledge and creativity with classes and personal research.

Not sure if literal death is my ideal final destination, as I have never had suicidal thoughts or tendencies, so I am going to go with the figurative death of my weaknesses and enemies to my happiness, as that would definitely fit my mindset right now.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

I found taking the test (filling in the words) interesting but the results dubious.

It typed me as ISTP.

GIANT = living
DWARF = oscillation
SOUL = pratfall
PERSONA = essence
GUIDE = folly
IMAGO = being
SHADOW = kinesthetics
SPECTRE = fundamental
STATION = comedy
BATTLE = moods
DESTINY = distracted


----------



## Loupgaroux (Mar 9, 2013)

It gave me ENFP with my level six word as revelation. Hmmm.


----------



## RiseAgainst55 (Jan 4, 2014)

I got ESTP.
Weird, but interesting test.


----------



## TheRedKnight (Feb 15, 2014)

Interesting test, although the personality type I was given was incorrect (INFP); could have been worse though.

GIANT - life
DWARF - never
SOUL - death
PERSONA - future
GUIDE - revolution
IMAGO - impossible
SHADOW - drowning
SPECTRE - iconic
STATION - fate
BATTLE - absence
DESTINY - present


----------



## miuliu (Nov 3, 2013)

I got INFJ. A very interesting test indeed.

GIANT - dinner
DWARF - support
SOUL - sacrifice
PERSONA - wife
GUIDE - knife
IMAGO - butler
SHADOW - heal
SPECTRE - heart
STATION - mother
BATTLE - home
DESTINY - beginning


----------



## AlmightyJanitor (Mar 12, 2014)

Typed me as INFJ, well that's exciting, I've never been typed as INFJ yet. I don't think I can take this again though, I'd consciously make my word choice more "rational" and mess it all up.

Your SPECTRE = 'couch'. Heheh.
That key dynamics thing is bull though, coupled with a healthy dose of the Forer effect. If I "carefully consider its meanings and possible associations", I can interpret deep personal symbolic meaning from nearly any random word.


----------



## miuliu (Nov 3, 2013)

AlmightyJanitor said:


> Typed me as INFJ, well that's exciting, I've never been typed as INFJ yet. I don't think I can take this again though, I'd consciously make my word choice more "rational" and mess it all up.
> 
> Your SPECTRE = 'couch'. Heheh.
> That key dynamics thing is bull though, coupled with a healthy dose of the Forer effect. If I "carefully consider its meanings and possible associations", I can interpret deep personal symbolic meaning from nearly any random word.


Word associations that first pop into your head mostly are related to what has been, or is on your mind consistently.
The point is not to seek out association with any random word. It is to bring out your thoughts to the front via an association immediately. I that happens, chances are, Forer has nothing to do with it.



Wikipedia said:


> Psychology
> 
> It is believed by some that this game can reveal something of a person's subconscious mind (as it shows what things they associate together), however some are skeptical of how effective such a technique could be in psychology. However, more often than not, most of the fun of the game comes from observing the erratic links between words, where the amusement comes from wondering how someone else's mind managed to make such an association.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlmightyJanitor (Mar 12, 2014)

lapa said:


> Word associations that first pop into your head mostly are related to what has been, or is on your mind consistently.
> The point is not to seek out association with any random word. It is to bring out your thoughts to the front via an association immediately. I that happens, chances are, Forer has nothing to do with it.


All right, I sort of see where you're getting at, maybe the general 'mood' of the words says something about your thought process. I guess I was just skeptical of the vague, pseudoscientific, inexactness of the Dynamics stuff. I mean, if I had just put the initial words in a slightly different order, the results would have turned out different. Therefore it doesn't even make a difference if "couch" is my "inner sense of goodness and rightness" or "area of moral conflict".


----------



## SquishyDory (Mar 15, 2014)

Sorry but... i don't understand it? I can't see the "Next" button anywhere.


----------



## SquishyDory (Mar 15, 2014)

So apparently it was a bug. I got ENFP, probably because i clicked "feeling" quite often, because i didn't understand how any of these words could be a reason.


----------



## millestelle (Sep 8, 2010)

Strange enough my destiny ends up being the word 'Future'.
And apparently my guide is 'Magic' but my soul is 'Science'.

This is a fresh approach to MBTI testing and it typed me correctly! I like it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

ESFP. At least it got three of the letters right


----------



## SoulRefugee (Jan 27, 2014)

Interesting, I got ISTP


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

I got ESTP. Funnily enough, I've been suspecting I'm a possible ISTP this past few days.


----------



## militantsparrow (Jul 11, 2013)

Very cool test. I got INFP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Intp
i(82%) n(82%) t(62%) p(73%)


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

SquishyDory said:


> Sorry but... i don't understand it? I can't see the "Next" button anywhere.



So I know you eventually got a result, which means you might be able to tell me when I'm going to see it...XD

Edit: Ahhhhh, now I get it. 

Yeah, it's completely inaccurate and easy to game (I got ESTJ XD). XD Although that was partially my fault as I just tried to make sentences out of the words. XD


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Wow this was hilarious. Thanks for the chuckle 



> Your BATTLE = 'Pregnancy'
> Your DESTINY = 'life' (dafuq?)
> Your STATION = 'children'
> Your SOUL = 'short'


too deep man


----------



## quaestio (Sep 24, 2014)

Apparently I'm an INFP and my destiny is smell. Accurate, though rather morbid. My goal is also smell. I will smother myself in perfume, or never wash. So far I have not decided which direction to go with this, but needless to say, it is very exciting.

Scores: I (55%), N (73%), F (55%), P (82%)

This was fun, but not enlightening. My favourite link was between 'clouds' and 'dry' - 'foresight'!


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

ISFJ? HAHAH nope


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Straystuff said:


> ISFJ? HAHAH nope


It tried <3


----------



## atenea (Sep 14, 2014)

I got ENFJ, no way I'm extroverted...


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Always got INFP doing this before. Still get INFP.

I really like the psychological evaluation that comes with it though.


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

...OK, this is officially the strangest MBTI test I've ever seen!

That said, it did type me as an ENFP... but I know that's because they were asking for each of the MBTI dichotomies and I put E, N, F, and P in high frequencies. This sort of takes away the magic (though the Levels of the words and what they meant were eeriely accurate), but I could see this possibly working for a beginner to the MBTI.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

Extremely cool test, but I got ISFJ. At least it scored me pretty low on Sensing and Feeling, to the test's credit.
My final word was "Achilles". Hit me pretty hard.


----------



## NonyaBiznus (Dec 28, 2012)

Got INFP. 

Interestingly the words in the center seemed to point out my social anxiety and my withdrawal from society. The reason i picked "feeling" so many times was because these words are associated with fear. of failure, of judgement, etc. My "ultimate condition" or "destiny" was "reclusive. Which I think highlights my internal, reclusive nature.

I'm fairly certain I'm an IxTP, but I think this has brought to light some other aspects of my personality, namely the anxiety and withdrawal I am currently working on changing.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Hmm.


----------

